# urgent request if anyone can assist.



## Sullo (Apr 16, 2009)

We have an urgent request if anyone can assist.
A British gentleman needs to fly from BKK to UK but must have a nurse or doctor accompany him to be allowed to fly due to his medical condition (Just came off radiation for brain tumor).
What we are trying to do is find a doctor or nurse booked on a flight from Bkk to UK next few days so we can book this passenger on same flight.
Any assistance would be appreciated


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you also tried the other exopat forums and the Thai UK ones?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

PM'd the poster with some suggestions...


----------

